# News Years Eve sprint - where to?



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

An unexpected bit of free time has allowed me to do a quick hop over (or under) the water for New Years eve.

I will be landing in Calais from the tunnel and have 3-4 hours absolute max to reach my destination for a good knees up on New Years eve, before the return sprint.

Question is, where to head for?

So come on people, help me out, where should I be heading for, where could we see in a great New Year?

Thanks.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

New Year's Eve in Amsterdam:
New Year's Eve in Holland is really called Old Year's Evening. But whatever you call it, if you're looking for the big party scene, Amsterdam is the place to go. The streets and squares will be filled with people and there are plenty of parties in bars and clubs. Not the place to be if you don't like crowds. 

Colin


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. 

A great suggestion. Didn't realise the Dutch were big on New Year.

My only concern is that Amsterdam is perhaps right on the edge of my time allowance, could be pushing it.

Are any of the other large Dutch cities closer to Calais worth considering? Perhaps Antwerp on Eindhoven?

Any other ideas out there?

Also considering Paris, and again at the edge of the time window, one of the closer German cities like Cologne or Dusseldorf as I've heard the Germans do a great New Yr bash.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't know if they do anything, but Brussels and the Atomium might be worth a look.
Gerry


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> A great suggestion. Didn't realise the Dutch were big on New Year.
> 
> ...


Both Cologne & Dusseldorf will also be on your 4 hour limit I'm afraid. Unless you are hurtling along the auto routes :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> An unexpected bit of free time has allowed me to do a quick hop over (or under) the water for New Years eve.
> 
> I will be landing in Calais from the tunnel and have 3-4 hours absolute max to reach my destination for a good knees up on New Years eve, before the return sprint.
> 
> ...


How about:
New Years Eve in Bruges - Enjoy a unique city of charm and romance 
Spending New Years Eve in Bruges offers a pleasant, more relaxing alternative to the all action big cities of Europe and is a perfect escape for families and those in search of a romantic way to see in the New Year. City bars and pubs provide friendly fun hospitality with delicious food and drink and of course it continues to be a beer drinker's paradise with a virtually unlimited choice of tempting brews. Revellers can still party well into the new year with a good selection of youthful clubs and stylish cafes that often have a laid back bohemian feel. Crowds congregate at various points in the city, notably at Markt Square braving the chilly weather to see in the New Year with champagne, chocolates and fireworks in an atmosphere which is fun loving and sociable for all.

New Years Eve in Bruges - The perfect city to celebrate New Year in style
There are several inventive ways to enjoy the New Years Eve experience in Bruges. Treat your loved one to a romantic midnight tour of the city by elegant horse drawn carriage under a cosy blanket with a bottle of chilled champagne on ice. Meandering through its charming streets, see the precious historic buildings of Bruges lit up in all their glory and savour the genuine warmth of the city and its people. Special canal boat dinner cruises take place on New Years Eve in Bruges that are equally as popular with delicious food, dancing and live jazz musicians. Many hotels also provide full gala celebration dinners for New Year and lay on extravagant multi course meals and stylish entertainment. New Years Eve in Bruges could also warm to the inspiring spectacle of the Nutcracker ballet or a special festive opera performance at City Hall.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks all, some interesting options to look into there.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

All sorted I think.

Tunnel booked.

Arrive in Calais just after midnight on 30th. Heading for a knees up in Aachen for New Years eve (staying on the Stellplatz) and then back to either Brugge or Ypres for New Years day (stay on an Aire). Tunnel back at 10.00am on the 2nd.

A real flying visit, looking forward to doing something a little daft and different in only 72 hours!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

GEH007 said:


> All sorted I think.
> 
> Tunnel booked.
> 
> ...


If you are thinking of an overnght at Ypres, there isn't an Aire bu if you take the turning next to the Mennen Gate you can spend a comfortable overnight there. Approaching the Mennen Gate frm out of town, take the left turn immediately before the Gate, or coming from the town through the gate take the immediate right after the gate. It is safe and secure.
Gerry


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

GerryD said:


> GEH007 said:
> 
> 
> > All sorted I think.
> ...


Noted, thanks Gerry, that sounds perfect.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh how exciting I love fast trips like that! how much was the tunnel?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> ooh how exciting I love fast trips like that! how much was the tunnel?
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Managed to get the tunnel for £116 return, I think , due to the times we are travelling. Slightly either side of our times is now £240 and plenty are now full!


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Could anyone please tell me what type of hookup connector i will need at the Aachen Stellplatz and also at a Belgian Aire? Im guessing its different to our UK variety?

Thanks.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- just make sure all the booze is out of your system before driving - the police will be out in force looking out for suspected over the limit drivers [and their limits are far less than ours] - other than that have a good trip


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

GEH007 said:


> Could anyone please tell me what type of hookup connector i will need at the Aachen Stellplatz and also at a Belgian Aire? Im guessing its different to our UK variety?
> 
> Thanks.


The Aachen stellplatz accepts the standard CEE17 type connectors..










..and I'm pretty sure from memory that the Brugge Aire is the same.

Have a great new year!

Pete


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Well done. You'll have a good trip I'm sure. 
We did similar thing last week when we went to the Christmas Markets in Cologne.
Evening Tunnel on the Thursday, Got to Cologne by lunchtime Friday, Visited the Dom Catherdral & the market next door, then Neumarket & back to the Dom again. 
Sampling Gluhwein & nibbles along the way. 
Saturday was wet (very) so we drove to Aachen then back via Maastrecht to Verune for Saturday night. Back along the coast road through Neuiport & Gravelines and the Tunnel by 1300 hrs

Thinking of doing something similar again from 28th until 2nd Jan. Nothing booked yet, but we always go last minute. More fun that way. :lol:


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

The Aire in Brugges is right on the canal and a walk through the park to the centre, we had a lovely stop there in Oct,09 can't wait to return.
Hope you really enjoy whatever you decide on and "Happy New Year".

Normal continental connection on aire.


----------

